# 15 weeks pregnant, funny flutters when sneezing?



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi. 

This is my first post on here!! 

For the last couple of days, when I sneeze I get a mad fluttery feeling in my stomach, which I'm wondering if it's bean jumping? It's quite fast and lasts for about 2-3 seconds? 

I've had the odd little kick and can feel a "turning" feeling sometimes, but nothing like this. Do you think it could be the baby, or maybe a muscle or something!? It's almost under my belly button, pretty much centre? 

Thanks. 

Kate
xxxx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

yes, that sounds like little bean jumps. 

Take care x


----------

